# Bergbau weiter skill nach 250?



## moes (4. März 2007)

Wo kann ich auf skill 250 weitere sachen lehren so wie z.b. dunkelerz zu dunkeleisenbarren.
Wäre nett wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte.


----------



## Rizo (4. März 2007)

Was das Dunkelerz betrifft, siehe Zitat:


> If I am not mistaken, Dark Iron can only be mined in Blackrock Depths and smelted at the forge there. Usually there are 5 dark iron nodes in the entire instance.
> 
> From what I know, there are no dark iron nodes in the Orc part of Blackrock.


----------



## whiti (5. März 2007)

jep dunkeleisen geht nur in den blackrocktiefen (instanz), ganz hinten , kurz vorm durchgang zum Molten Core.
aber skillen wirst du durchs verhütten nicht, das geht nur mit kupfer am anfang wo man beim verhütten noch skill bekommt, dannach sind alle verhüttungen grau wenn man sie lernen kann. (elementuim verhütten mal aussenvorgelassen)

es bleibt dir somit nicht erspart massen an mithril zu farmen oder dunkeleisen abzubauen, glaub ab 255 gehen auch kleine thoriumvorkommen.

gl & hf


----------



## LordSubwoof (5. März 2007)

jo geh in un-goro krater und farm echtsilber und kleine thoriumvorkommen. ab 275 kannst dann große thorium abbauen.


----------



## moes (5. März 2007)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> jo geh in un-goro krater und farm echtsilber und kleine thoriumvorkommen. ab 275 kannst dann große thorium abbauen.


wo ist den der un-goro krater? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Momohexe (5. März 2007)

http://wowsource.4players.de/weltkarte_ungoro_crater.php
kalimdor
gadgetzan


----------



## Dalinga (5. März 2007)

whiti schrieb:


> aber skillen wirst du durchs verhütten nicht, das geht nur mit kupfer am anfang wo man beim verhütten noch skill bekommt, dannach sind alle verhüttungen grau wenn man sie lernen kann. (elementuim verhütten mal aussenvorgelassen)



Bronze, Silber und Gold bringen auch noch Skillpunkte beim verhütten.


----------

